# Laser Pointers?



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

I had the idea to use a laser pointer for playtime every now and then with Kaida. Is this safe? I haven't tried it yet, as I need to actually buy a laser pointer first.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha I have done that for my betta fish before!!! It's so cute, and funny. Just...like a human please do not shine it in their eyes lol.  Some will chase the laser...


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

oh man, some will actually chase the laser?



so buying one tonight!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah i was wondering because i was playing with my cat and my betta showed interest... he chases it, flares, and tries to eat it haha


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

My boys love laser pointers! Jango will chase his all around his tank, Takeshi tries to eat the red dot, and Chai usually follows it but seems kinda confused xD I would definitely suggest buying one for your bettas! It's great for playtime. Here's a video of Jango playing with one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DfUE7SmFYE


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's so funny to watch xD plus gives them something to do!!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Foxell said:


> My boys love laser pointers! Jango will chase his all around his tank, Takeshi tries to eat the red dot, and Chai usually follows it but seems kinda confused xD I would definitely suggest buying one for your bettas! It's great for playtime. Here's a video of Jango playing with one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DfUE7SmFYE





BAW THAT IS THE CUTEST THING EVER *A* 



must get oneeeeeeee



fun fact, i also have a betta named Chai


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahah gotta love bettas... My old Finicky tried eating the light of the laser. when he realized he could not, he left it in a huff :lol:


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Lols, I'll definitely get one the next time I'm at PetCo, then!
Thanks, all!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, get one get ooonnneee =D I have to get a new one. mine broke.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

That is adorable! I almost bought a pointer for my Betta, but was a bit concerned about it. This thread has made up my mind!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Like I said, how you use it should be how you (maturely) use it around other animals and people... Aka watch out for the eyes  it can irritate any critter's eyes! Other than that it's awesome to use


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who does this! I was playing with my cat one night when I discovered that not only do my bettas show interest in it, but my goldfish also try to catch it (to try to eat it, those little piggies). I also have a dog who will chase after it. Great way to burn off some puppy energy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha laser pointer for every pet... from cat to dog to... fish. o_o


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

IT'S A LASER POINTER PHENOMENON!
...I wonder if a turtle or tortoise would chase the beam. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD who knows? only way to find out....


----------

